# Arris Tivo Edge



## elrothir (Dec 12, 2004)

I've done some searches and can't seem to find what I'm looking for.
I found someone who is selling their Tivo Edge, but it's made by Arris. Is there anything special about those or is it 'portable' to other cable companies? The owner says it uses a cable card(which I have since my Tivo Bolt just died). They're coming from Spectrum though and I have a different cable provider. Is there anything special about the Arris box that wouldn't work? The model # is MG3-R/ZP0J/0322/2000.

My Bolt started showing the 4 flashing lights. I replaced the power supply(which didn't work) and so waiting on a new hard drive. If that doesn't work, I thought I'd give this Edge a try.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Those are not retail units, they're owned and managed by the cable company, Tivo will not let you add it to your account.


----------



## elrothir (Dec 12, 2004)

Foo. That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the response!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Aren't the TiVo retail DVRs made by Arris now?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

southerndoc said:


> Aren't the TiVo retail DVRs made by Arris now?


Yes, so being manufactured by Arris isn’t necessarily a red flag.

But that model number that was given is not a retail model number.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

Replacing the hard drive definitely should fix the TiVo Bolt.


----------



## elrothir (Dec 12, 2004)

How do you tell that a model number isn't a retail model? 

I'm really hoping the hard drive fixes my Bolt, but all that happened was that I accidentally turned off the power strip the Bolt was on. Then when I turned it back on, it started making a funny noise and then showed the flashing lights after about 4 minutes. Really hoping it's not the MB...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

elrothir said:


> How do you tell that a model number isn't a retail model?


Look it up here. If your model isn’t listed, it’s not retail.









TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com


----------

